# ID Card location in Sharjah



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Finally getting around to getting this UAE ID card done and out the way. I got an appointment in Dubai for September. I don't want to deal with any fines or anything. So called them up and they said I can go to Sharjah and get it sorted out tomorrow. 

They've given me a 'location', but I don't have the foggiest where it is. I've tried to Google map it etc but no joy.

I'm in Motorcity and have been told to go to the following location:

Sharjah Airport Freezone Road
Al Rahmania (or Rahmaniya) area
Region 6
Sharjah.

I've worked out how to get from here to Sharjah Airport, but trying to work out anything past that is a nightmare! Could someone help me out on this one. A GPS coordinate or directions on the Emirates Road would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Best I could find was this: gulfnews : ID registration centre opens in Al Rahmania area

"The new centre is located near interchange No. 6, next to the Directorate of Human Resources in Al Zaid Street."

Get off of airport road, head towards Sharjah airport and keep an eye on interchange numbers. You can stop at the gas station and ask someone too. Sorry I can't be of better help. GL


----------



## Nitro_From_Windsor (Sep 10, 2010)

Al Rahmaniyah Area Map. Hope it helps.

Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Nitro, Thanks for the info for how to get there. 

I found it using your first set of instructions. I got there easily and was in and out of the ID place in 10 minutes. They took my fingerprints and they've told me to expect a text message for when to pick up the ID card (in Dubai conveniently!)

I'd recommend anyone having problems getting an ID card appointment in Dubai to head to Sharjah. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

BritishGuy said:


> Hey Nitro, Thanks for the info for how to get there.
> 
> I found it using your first set of instructions. I got there easily and was in and out of the ID place in 10 minutes. They took my fingerprints and they've told me to expect a text message for when to pick up the ID card (in Dubai conveniently!)
> 
> ...


That's good for you, but I just would like to remind everyone stopping by this thread that is enough to have an id application *submitted* before June 1st, to not incur in fines.

You don't need to have an actual appointment within that date.


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

What about for minors? Are they subject to fines after June 1st? I'm talking about a 1 and 2 year old.


----------



## Volsfan (May 20, 2012)

BritishGuy said:


> What about for minors? Are they subject to fines after June 1st? I'm talking about a 1 and 2 year old.


Kids under 15 have until Oct 1.


----------

